# ACER 7520G geht nicht mehr an



## danomat (30. Januar 2011)

gerade eben is mir der laptop flöten gegangen.  runtergefahren ist er noch ganz normal.  

bei anmachen läuft kurz der lüfter an, licht und diode leuchten und dann geht der lüfter aus, nix passiert, und ein krachen in der festplatte is dann alle paar sekunden zu hören.  

bild seh ich gar keins. wenn ich auf dem blinkenden power knopf bleib lässt er sich auch nicht ausschalten. ich muss erst das netzkabel wieder trennen.

egal ob mit akku oder netzteil.

google hat mir nur einen ähnlichen fall ausgespuckt bei dem der ram nicht richtig eingesteckt war. hab dann mal aufgemacht aber der sitzt soweit ich das seh richtig drinn.  lüfter hab ich auch mal saubergemacht.

was könnte das sein?

ps: der is schon über 2 jahre alt, also wohl keine granatie mehr


----------



## beren2707 (30. Januar 2011)

Hatte was ähnliches letztens bei nem HP 550, da hatte die Festplatte den Geist aufgegeben. Dies hatte dazu geführt, dass man nicht mal mehr ins BIOS kam, nur ein Piepen und die Festplatte hat ordentlich gekracht ->HDD ausbauen und testen, ob du ohne Platte wieder ein Bild bekommst und ins BIOS kommst.


----------



## windwusel (30. Januar 2011)

Interessant  Hab genau das gleiche Laptop @ danomat...
Habs nun ca 4 jahre und war auch schon 3 mal in reparatur  und zwar 1 mal genau wegen dem gleichen fehler wie bei dir. Ich such mal den Zettet von der reparatur raus, da steht druff was der fehler war.

Edit: Öhmm...  Fehlerdiagnose: Mainboard gewechselt 
       Das ist nutürlich schlecht das du nun keine Garantie mehr hast.


----------



## danomat (30. Januar 2011)

Werd's mal versuchen. Gibts irgendwo nen Bauplan?


----------



## beren2707 (30. Januar 2011)

Hab noch iwo n Bild von der Unterseite, dann kann ichs dir zeigen, mom...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier die Rückseite deines Laptops, unter der Klappe Nr. 5 befindet sich deine Festplatte. Hoffe, ich hab das richtige Bild gefunden^^


----------



## danomat (30. Januar 2011)

Werd ich testen

Danke für die Info.


----------

